# December 2017 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jan 3, 2018)

Another year has come to an end.  Best of luck to all of the nominees.  Voting closes in seven days.

1. "Grumpy Puppy Christmas 2017" by @CherylL
Christmas set up with lights and help with AF






2, "Young Woman with a Hat" by @otherprof
Young Woman with a Hat





3. "Bug Light in the Fog" by @zutty
Bug Light in the Fog





4. "Morning light on the dunes" by @anonymouscuban
Mesquite Dunes - Death Valley





5. "Rakeem by @DanOstergren
Rakeem - Artist Portrait





6. "Untitled" by @fishing4sanity
Birds and Water Fowl





7. "Thoughts My Dog Has..." by @crimbfighter
Thoughts my dog has...





8. "Cold temps bring fun subjects" by @crimbfighter
Cold temps bring fun subjects by


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 3, 2018)

A great set of images last month.

Good luck to all.


----------



## BrentC (Jan 3, 2018)

Holy crap!   How can I choose just one?   This is one of the toughest PoM I have seen since I have been on here.


----------

